# B2 Visa - Young Footballer..Please read and help



## Mikecole (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello,

I am 21 and have just booked an interview at the US Embassy in London for next week. I spent two years playing as a youth player with a professional club, and have recently been working as a sports coach in schools around London. I don't know if it makes a difference but I also have my A-Levels. 

I am intending to fly over to California at the end of March to begin pre-season training with a team in the Professional Development League, which is an amateur U23 league but a very good standard and it acts as a reserve league for the MLS which is the top pro league. No players are paid, but providing I make the team I will be provided with housing and food. The season runs from the start of May to the end of July. 

Before this opportunity came up, I was looking into playing and studying at a university/college in the US and have already made several trips on visits to the colleges. Whilst I am out there playing in the "PDL" a number of college coaches will be coming to see me play and will decide whether to offer me athletic scholarships or not.

I spoke to the US Embassy a while ago, and they told me that if I was to receive an I20 form from a college, and provide evidence (scholarships) of funds to pay tuition etc I can apply to change my status whilst in the US to student status. However they said it may not be granted, and my status is changed I would still need to apply for a student visa once I return to the UK for example at Christmas to be allowed back into the US after the holidays.

I just wanted to get advice on what I can do to make sure or increase my chances of getting the B2 Visa. I will have a return ticket for August. 

1. Should I tell them that I will be visiting some local universities because whilst playing in the amateur U23 league is my main purpose of visit, I will be taking the opportunity to visit some uni's? I have read that if you want to change your status from B2 to student, it's easier if there is a note stating you intended to do this beforehand. Isn't this showing that you do not intend to return to the UK? At this stage I honestly don't know whether I will be offered scholarships to US universities or even if I just want to come home in August regardless.

2. I am planning on taking copies of emails with the general manager of the soccer team to show evidence of why I am going. I will also be taking a fixture list which shows the last game of the season is at the end of July. 

3. I obviously have strong ties in the UK. My car worth £4000 is here, my car insurance, my phone contract, my family who will be helping support me etc. I am getting slightly confused because on one hand I am reading I need to show ties that I will return to the UK but I am also reading I need to state I am interested in staying in the US to study if the opportunity arises.

I am really hoping that I receive this visa so any advice or questions feel free to post and I will get back to you.

Thanks for all your help


----------

